# Humidity



## lennyd19 (Jan 7, 2015)

Is it ok for for the my viv to be at 90-95 percent humidity at all times or should I add ventilation?


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

That's not necessarily bad, but I prefer to keep the humidity in my tanks around 85% on average. Do you have any ventilation in your viv? Ventilation is required for your frogs to thermoregulate properly and I highly recommend that you add vents if you haven't already.

John


----------



## lennyd19 (Jan 7, 2015)

This is the top of the enclosure and the bottom has 11 of the same size. Just opened the tank to clean front and kind of smells like mildew.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

That sure seems like adequate ventilation. What are you using to gauge humidity? How long has the enclosure been set up?


----------



## lennyd19 (Jan 7, 2015)

I am using the zoo med hydro therm. It has only been setup for 2 weeks.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

OK there you go. Those hygrometers are notorious for being inaccurate. Also it takes a while for conditions to stabilize in a new viv. Give it a while longer. Do you have any microfauna in there?


----------



## lennyd19 (Jan 7, 2015)

I just put some in last Saturday one springtails culture and one isopod culture. But have not seen any yet. I know it may take 7-10 days for hatch.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/be...-beginners.html#/forumsite/20539/topics/90220

Having constantly high humidity all the time can potentially cause health problems.


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

With the higher ends of humidity that we keep those gauges seem to fail. They get to much moisture trapped in them and they start reading 99% even when it could only be around 70%.
The smell is most likely just the "break in" smell. It will go away in time and start smelling like fresh earth before long.


----------



## lennyd19 (Jan 7, 2015)

Gamble thanks for the great info. It helps. And I hope the smell goes away. I don't mind it I just thought it should not smell that way. Lol. Does anyone have a better suggestion for humidity monitor not to expensive.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

I got one of these for humidity, it seems nice and durable, and I like that you can manually re-calibrate it. It also is magnetic so it can be attached onto the wall of a tank.
Amazon.com: Analog Hygrometer by Western Humidor: Patio, Lawn & Garden

Also, if you find your humidity really is at 95-99%, it does not need to be that high. I know lots of people think that since the frogs are from "tropical rainforest" that everything must be wet and foggy all the time. You definitely don't want to dry them out, but keeping everything soggy is not good either. When I was in Panama, I saw lots of frogs in humidity values ranging from 50-80%.
Bryan


----------



## lincolnerickson (Oct 7, 2011)

My rule of thumb is "If the frogs are out, the humidity is fine" If your tank is setup right with inert substrate, then substrate, then sphagnum moss, then leaves, the frogs will hide under the leaves if it is too dry in the tank. I like to keep some water in the inert substrate to keep the moss hydrated. 

Of course this is hard to judge if your frogs are super shy. In that case I spot check for a few minutes with a humidity gauge.


----------



## lennyd19 (Jan 7, 2015)

Here is the thing. I know it does not have to be that humid but how do u bring it down? Stop misting still stays high use a fan drops temp way to much. I am just trying to find a fine line that works and is good for the frogs.


----------



## lincolnerickson (Oct 7, 2011)

Lowering humidity can be tough. You have to be careful about how you construct it but an interior fan will help if you can't get the humidity down. Mold growth will be greatly retarded with moving air inside the tank. Also, springtails will eat much of the mold growth in the substrate. 

As for lowering the humidity, I prefer to make my tops all/mostly screen. That way I can add or remove glass or saran wrap in sections until the humidity is right. Is there a way to retrofit yours? This is obviously difficult if you are also having trouble with temperature. 

If your tank is drier, the frogs can stand higher temperatures. With lower tank humidity evaporative cooling will work better on the frogs wet skin. If you start pushing temps up, you have to be sure they have access to some standing water so their skin can stay wet.


----------



## Standby Diver (Mar 9, 2014)

I too have a hygrotherm, I just used my Kestrel 4000 to measure the humidity in the tank. The hygrotherm i read 95% as it always does, Kestrel read 79.9. Both hygrometers where next to each other. My Kestrel has been calibrated 2 weeks ago and is without a doubt accurate. 

With regards to lowering humidity CPU fans are great and screen top.


----------



## EMCook (Dec 27, 2014)

I am new to vivariums and the frog hobby. Having read through the thread, I am a little confused. I am looking at having leucomelas in my vivarium. Everything I have read says that they need the humidity in the 90%+ range. Can these guys actually live in lower humidities?

Thank you in advance.

John


----------

